# Boot Camp : option installer windows 7 grisée



## funnykitkat (22 Février 2016)

Bonjour,

J'aimerai installer Windows 2012 RT sur mon mac mini server (mid-2011) mais quand j'ouvre l'assistant boot camp j'ai le message :" l'assistant boot camp ne peut être utilisé. Rais n'est pas pris en charge."
Et l'option :"Installer ou supprimer windows 7" n'est pas accessible, elle est grisée .

Je précise que je viens juste de passer mon MacMini Server en RAID 0.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

Respectueusement,


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (22 Février 2016)

Salut

Ceci devrait répondre à ta question : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201803

@+


----------



## funnykitkat (23 Février 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Ceci devrait répondre à ta question : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201803
> 
> @+



Merci


----------



## funnykitkat (23 Février 2016)

Bonjour,

Afin de cloître cette discussion je vous apporte la solution que j'ai pu appliquer.

Effectivement il est impossible d'installer Windows quand les deux disques durs internes sont en RAID 0. J'ai donc mis fin au RAID 0, j'ai créé une partition l'un des disques sur laquelle j'ai installé mac OSX. La fonction "installer windows 7" s'est dégrisée et je l'installe maintenant sur le deuxième disque dur.

Merci à vous,

FunnyKitkat


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (23 Février 2016)

funnykitkat a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Afin de cloître cette discussion je vous apporte la solution que j'ai pu appliquer.
> 
> ...


Pas de quoi.


----------

